# Best Lakes in the US to Sail



## TSOJOURNER

Hi,
OK, so I am not intending to start a huge discussion on personal preferences of where people like to sail. Everyone has their own opinion and the thread could go on forever. Not my intent. We are looking for retirement property and one of the things on our list is a place that has a good lake to sail in. Does anyone know if any organization (magazine, club, etc) has ever published any information on the best lakes to sail on in the US?

Thanks in advance for any info you folks have.

Happy sailing where ever you may be. 

Craig


----------



## AjariBonten

Hi Craig; here's one for your list: { pun intended}

Seneca Lake in the New York Finger Lakes Region

Seriously, stick around for a bit and you will soon learn that the original posters "intent" has little relation to where a thread goes!  ........



> OK, so I am not intending to start a huge discussion on personal preferences of where people like to sail.


You should be so lucky ......



> the thread could go on forever


But seriously, welcome aboard.


----------



## kwaltersmi

What constitutes "best"?

Best winds? Best weather? Best water? Best ports? Best marinas? Best waterfront real estate market? Best solitude? Best...? Best...?

Tell us a bit more about what your priorities are and maybe we can compile a list for you.


----------



## SEMIJim

To me, most lakes suffer from one common disadvantage: Once you've sailed from shore-to-shore, well, you've sailed from shore-to-shore and that's it. But the Great Lakes are another matter entirely. Beside the sheer size (combined: The largest fresh water repository on the planet), there is the inter-connecting waterways (rivers, straits and directly-accessible smaller lakes); the marine facilities, lodging and entertainment venues, and two routes to the Atlantic ocean.

But I'm biased .

The down-side, of course, is winter-time. And summers can get pretty hot & sticky.

Btw: I hear tell property in the north-east quadrant of the lower peninsula (north of the Saginaw Bay area) can be had for a song these days.

I hope these comments meet the spirit and intent of your query.

Jim


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

The east end of Lake Erie will try to kill you when you least expect it. The lake is shallow and has 198 miles of fetch along the prevailing weather direction. 

Upstate NY, I'm familiar with - the finger lakes and Chautauqua Lake are delightful if summer comes on a weekend.

The Chesapeake Bay is great in the spring and fall - summer has little wind and is hotter 'n Hades. Winters are generally mild. 

There is no book that I know of. Listen to what everybody here says, compile it and you've got a book. Nobody will buy it though - all your potential customers are on this list.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kentucky Lake and Barkley Lake are connected lakes formed by dams on a couple rivers (Tennesee river is one, I don't remember the other.) These are good sized bodies of water, also with two or three routes to the Altantic. One of those routes goes thru the Great Lakes! Real estate, tax laws, and weather are all more desirable for a retiree than northern Michigan, especially the weather! One can sail in Kentucky Lake almost all year, and if it gets too hot, go down the Ohio, up the Mississippi and Illinois Rivers to Lake Michigan, or if it gets too cold, go either down the Mississippi to the Gulf (not reccommended) or down the Tenn-Tom canal to the Tom Bigbee river which empties into Mobil Bay and the Gulf of Mexico. Ky and Barkley have lots of coves to anchor out, a couple hundred miles of open water to sail, and a few good marinas. If I can get the Admiral to sell the house next year and move away from St Louis, you bet I'd buy a home on or near Kentucky Lake!


----------



## rennisaint

If you are serious about sailing, not just playing around in a dinghy, the only place to be is the Great Lakes. Preferably Lake Michigan (but I'm biased). Property prices in northernwestern Michigan are still pretty reasonable and if you get a place in Grand Traverse Bay you can moor your boat right out front. There are tons of places to sail in Northern Lake Michigan and Mackinac Island and the North Channel aren't far away. If you want to live even more remotely, Houghton/Hancock in the Upper Peninsula is a college town on a channel that cuts off the Keweenaw Peninsula and has a beautiful lake, lots of wind, and very cheap living (think 8000 sq. ft. houses for about $80,000 in good condition). Not to mention all the other outdoors sports available, and it's a college town too so there is a lot of community activities and some culture and that it has access to Lake Superior.


----------



## sailortjk1

rennisaint said:


> If you are serious about sailing, not just playing around in a dinghy, the only place to be is the Great Lakes. Preferably Lake Michigan (but I'm biased). Property prices in northernwestern Michigan are still pretty reasonable and if you get a place in Grand Traverse Bay you can moor your boat right out front. There are tons of places to sail in Northern Lake Michigan and Mackinac Island and the North Channel aren't far away. If you want to live even more remotely, Houghton/Hancock in the Upper Peninsula is a college town on a channel that cuts off the Keweenaw Peninsula and has a beautiful lake, lots of wind, and very cheap living (think 8000 sq. ft. houses for about $80,000 in good condition). Not to mention all the other outdoors sports available, and it's a college town too so there is a lot of community activities and some culture and that it has access to Lake Superior.


What Rennisaint forgot to mention, was that the average temperature from January till March is negative 20F.

Don't get me wrong guys, I love the GLakes. Been sailing Michigan since I was a teenager, I have lived in the midwest all my life, but if I were to sell everything and relocate somewhere, I think it would be somewhere with a milder climate.

Sailing is great here, for 1/2 of the year anyway.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Favorites . . .*

The North Carolina coast has wonderful places to visit. Clean water, good winds and great beaches. It is usually possible to sail year round.
I'll never forget Skaneateles Lake in central New York for pure fresh water, unpredictable winds and many happy hours!


----------



## PBzeer

You might also consider some of the rivers in Eastern North Carolina. The Nuese, Pamlico, Pungo, and a number of them off the Ablemarle Sound. Lots of weekend cruising destinations.

As mentioned, Kentucky and Barkley Lake (the Cumberland River) are part of the Tennessee River system, which has 4 more major lakes, plus access to the Gulf of Mexico.

As one person said, it really depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## rennisaint

tjk is right, it's cold here a lot and I forgot some people don't like that. But, if you do, instead of sailing there is iceboating, ice climbing, downhill and cross country skiing, snowmobiling, snowshoeing, winter camping, basically anything you can imagine.


----------



## lowtide

*Lake Guntersville*

We sail on Lake Guntersville, in Alabama. With 962 miles of shoreline and 69,100 acres of water, it is as good as the sailing gets on the Tennessee River System. The lake is surrounded by mountains with peaks from 500-1000 feet above the water. Hundreds of coves for protected and usually private anchorages make the gunkholing excellent. The mountains make for very challenging sailing as there is no prevailing wind and no matter the true wind the wind will vary widely from location to location. I have crept with every stitch of canvas up only to round a headland and face a 30kt blow.
There are two active sailing clubs on the lake, with joint events and good competition, and 4 or 5 marinas for sailboats. There are also active clubs on the adjoining reservoirs (Wheeler, Pickwick, Nickajack) and some regional events. My wife is crewing this weekend on a boat from our club at the 50th annual Dauphin Island Race in Mobile (expecting 300 boats at the starting line). 
Our club has a winter race series, so winter is not so harsh as to preclude sailing some of the time. Actually, the wind is best from October-May, summer is time for cruising, camping, and swimming.
If your mast is less than 51 feet you can use the Tenn-Tom to the Gulf or go up throught the Great Lakes.
As a native of Miami, I've heard all the knocks on lakesailors, but one will never set the sails and ride without adjustment very far here, and you will learn to read the water or it will teach you the hard way. 
Barge traffic is a reality but it is relatively light (the traffic not the barges).
They will keep you on your toes or on the bottom as they are 600' long and totally restricted to the sailing line due to draft and have a stopping distance like that of a freight train.
It would be a great place for cruisers to spend an active hurricane season. One of the few places left where one expects to be the only boat in the anchorage most of the time.


----------



## xort

Cruising World had a 'top 10 cruising destinations in the world' article many years ago. The only lake to make it was the North Channel of Lake Huron. It's on the Canadian side of the lake. Spectacular cruising area. Americans can buy up there. It's known locally as cottage country. I'd love to have a summer home up there. Thousands of small islands with only one or two homes. You are granted a boat dock at the nearest road end.


----------



## tommyt

Hey, the original poster disapeared and here we are arguing about the weather. 

It really depends on their needs so I think that maybe they need to come back and give us some background.

Met a couple two years ago that were in their second year of a journey. They had grown up in the Bay City/Saginaw area of Michigan. Primary home: Florida. From late May till after Labor Day they were cruising the Great Lakes. Object: Visit every harbor...that should keep you busy! They had already done a lot of Lake Huron, had started down the west coast of lower Michigan, and were pulling out for the season in Northport. They thought that the following year they would be pulling out in Chicago or Wisconsin. 

They traveled with a car as well. Public transportation or a dock worker took them back to their last port (usually only 6-20 miles) and then they explored with the car. They were having a great time and seeing lots of things they never saw living in the state. They were really looking forward to keeping it going. 

When you think about it, it is really a pretty economical way to have a second home. The boat is whatever you think you need. In their case it was an 80's Chris Craft that they ran more as a trawler to conserve on fuel Marina fees run $35 a night in most of the north, and $60 or so as you go south. Hauling and storage is going to cost no matter where you live.

I liked the idea. Have a small day sailor and play golf in Florida 8 months a year. Summer home on the lake that keeps on moving. Inexpensive compared to any other option. The south is wonderful for many and too hot for more. I think that my boat was chartered two seperate weeks last year by people from Florida and Mississippi, both of whom owned boats but did not sail them there in the summer. It was the third time for one of them.


----------



## LittleMissMagic

There are some very pretty lakes here in Alabama though many are not accessable except by trailering. Lake Martin on the Tallapoosa River north of Montgomery is very nice the water there is very clear most of the time. Also some of the lakes on the Coosa River,( Jordan, Lay, Logan-Martin, Weiss) are big enough to sail and are excellent if you are an angler too. 
If you are looking for access to the big water, Holt and Bankhead lake on the Black Warrior river are navigable all the way down to Mobile and the Gulf, these are a little small though. 
Waterfront property is cheaper in this area than in most of the country and the weather stays pretty mild through the winter, you pay for it in the summer though.
All of these lakes have excellent boat ramps if you are trailer sailing they are either maintained by the Corps of Engineers or Alabama Power Co.
Hope this helps.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Additional Information on Sailing Lakes*

I'm back. Sorry about the delay - work you know.....

OK, we are looking for property for retirement. We don't want to be up in the northern states for 2 main reasons. First, it seems that the property taxes are very high compared to the midwest and southern states. We also don't want the cold. We have 2 kids that are still school age so having two houses isn't an answer either. We are researching different areas and have come across web sites with comments such as; "One of the top 10 sailing lakes in the US". Or "Best lake in the midwest". I have sent the e-mails requesting background information but like most e-mails, we never got a response. Well, it occurred to me that if all these people are saying "THEIR" lake is the best, there must be some rating system somewhere. I wanted to keep the personal opinions out of it mainly because in general people tend to like where they sail (or do anything for that matter). My assumption at this point is that there is not any articles, clubs, etc that have "rated" lakes or someone would have said so. What would rate high on my lake list? Well, warm, winds enough to actually be able to sail, something big enough that you didn't need to tack every 5 minutes, coves to anchor and enjoy the sunshine out of the wind, clear & clean water, marina to berth the boat. I think you get my drift.

And hey, if there is no answer, at least I gave everyone something to banter about..............

I do appreciate everyone's input.

Happy sailing.


----------



## SURV69

OBVIOUSLY one place does't cut it.

BUT if a person owned 2 similar boats, what then?

I'd say one boat in Great Lakes for summer and a second Boat near the south east coast for winter.

Would that work?


----------



## sharps4590

Altho rarely heard of outside Missouri/Kansas/Oklahoma Stockton Lake just north of Springfield, Missouri is the premier sailing lake in the state. I'm sorry that I don't know how big it is but it's big enough for ketches, schooners and yawls. It's a Corps. lake so isn't inundated with idiots and drunks like Lake of the Ozarks. Springfield is about an hour away, Branson and Tanneycomo/Bull Shoals another hour and Grand Lake of the Cherokees is about two hours from Springfield right down I-44. Truman Reservoir is about an hour north of Stockton and a hugely open Corps. lake. All those lakes being in the flatter SW part of the state winds are very dependable. Property and taxes are quite reasonable when compared to the rest of the nation. Springfield has excellent health care facilities, schools and universities. Climate is mostly mild with year round sailing certainly a possibility and from March through November nearly guaranteed most years. There is a large sailing contingent at Stockton also. The two marinas have more sail boats than motor boats at their docks. At least they did the last time I was there. It may bear checking out and may not, depending on your wants and needs. It's certainly a pretty and clear water lake with great fishing. Nothing like the cess pool backed up by Bagnal Dam.

Stockton isn't my home waters but it is about 3 hours from me and I have several friends who sail/camp/fish there. I have spent some time at the lake camping and fishing and there was always sailboats on the water.

Vic


----------



## sailingdog

Some lakes I'd recommend are:

Lake Winnepesaukee, NH
Lake Champlain, VT/NY
Lake Sunapee, NH
Lake of the Ozarks, MO
Lake Mead, AZ

The Great Lakes


----------



## bobc99

It was nice to see Kentucky Lake rec'd by a couple people. Anyone know what depth of keel would be maximum for there down to the gulf?


----------



## drgamble

Definitely a "no" to Lake of the Ozarks - it's essentually a wide, snaking river full of high powered cigarette/performance boats and cruisers. It is a great place though if you want the waterfront home, have a powerboat, and to enjoy the numerous waterfront bars and restaraunts (and "party coves" for that matter). On any given weekend it is a near suicide misssion to be out on that lake on a boat less than 30 feet.

My home port is on Stockton Lake in Missouri and it's funny because that lake is one that has been touted on websites as one of the "Top 10 Best Sailing Lakes" yet I personally have never seen it published anywhere after searching. Having lived and sailed on both coasts (SoCal and NH/Maine) I will say it is a great lake and worth the 2 hour drive from Kansas City. Very clear and deep water, good wind, excellent fishing, a ton of wildlife, no lakefront development, and sailboats make up the majority of boats on the water - the lake remains very uncrowded and there are endless opportunities to discover new coves for secluded overnight anchorage. 

If anyone does come up with this mystical article/listing of the "Top 10 Best Sailing Lakes" please post it.


----------



## bobmcgov

rennisaint said:


> If you are serious about sailing, not just playing around in a dinghy, the only place to be is the Great Lakes.


Talk about "Lake Superior." Dinghies aren't serious sailing -- who knew? Poor Ben Ainslie. A life wasted. Come play on our Bucc18 in Wyoming in 35 kts, you'll learn just how _serious_ it can get.

For us Lake Inferior plebes, the Finger Lakes of upstate NY are indeed excellent. Winds are spotty in summer; the shallow northern ends can be weedy; and the deep southern ends are narrow (1/2 mile in places) and walled in by hills both shores. But it's lazy times and wine country, genteel in a 1920s kind of way. I prefer Cayuga Lake to Seneca, because the Union Springs end is wider and has lots of little coves. Canandaigua is pretty at sixteen miles long and some proper mansions on the west side. I grew up there. All of these lakes are short of public access and amenities.

Out West, Flathead Lake gets good reviews. SO does Pend Oreille Can't beat the scenery of Jackson Lake; the rangers are mellow, the afternoon winds are NOT.










Yellowstone Lake offers the chance to sail in a volcano; anchoring is iffy and the regs are brutal.










Down the road in Pinedale are some enchanting lakes; our favorite is Fremont. It's 10 miles long and only 1 wide at most, but the fishing is great and if you get bored easily, the best wilderness mountain range in the Lower 48 starts at the NE end of it. Park your boat and shoulder that pack.










For some really scrappy inland sailing that emphasizes wind over all other considerations, Seminoe, Pathfinder, Glendo, and Granby deserve mention. Tahoe is, of course, stupendously beautiful. Texas has some large reservoirs with active sailing presence; others can speak for those. I like lake sailing. You get to tack a lot. Cheers!


----------



## bubb2

The greatest lake to sail on is Beaver Dam lake in Northern Indiana. I spent my youth sailing the summers away on that lake. The lake is a little under 400 acres. But, for a 12 year old kid and a old wood Lighting sailboat, it was every bit the adventures I read about in the books. Breaking waves that were 2 feet tall. Sea monsters, well you would see a snapping turtle every now and then. The Pirates that board your vessel, that would be my Dad coming out in the motor boat telling me it was time for dinner.

A few years back, I bought a 15 foot Mutineer in Tennessee. A toy to play with, when I didn't want to play with our Beneteau. On our way back to New York after picking up the boat, I stopped with the boat at Beaver Dam. We launched our new to us boat and all 6 of us piled in and across the lake we went. Grandmother was not impressed how the boat was overloaded with her grandkids, But the kids and I were loving it.

Yep, 40 years later sailing with my kids, Beaver Dam Lake is still the best.


----------



## bobmcgov

bubb2 said:


> The greatest lake to sail on is Beaver Dam lake in Northern Indiana. I spent my youth sailing the summers away on that lake. The lake is a little under 400 acres. But, for a 12 year old kid and a old wood Lighting sailboat, it was every bit the adventures I read about in the books. Breaking waves that were 2 feet tall. Sea monsters, well you would see a snapping turtle every now and then. The Pirates that board your vessel, that would be my Dad coming out in the motor boat telling me it was time for dinner.
> 
> A few years back, I bought a 15 foot Mutineer in Tennessee. A toy to play with, when I didn't want to play with our Beneteau. On our way back to New York after picking up the boat, I stooped with the boat at Beaver Dam. We launched our new to us boat and all 6 of us piled in and across the lake we went. Grandmother was not impressed how the boat was overloaded with her grandkids, But the kids and I were loving it.
> 
> Yep, 40 years later sailing with my kids, Beaver Dam Lake is still the best.


    My easily-amused brother!  Adventure is what you make of it. John Gill spent most of his days climbing rocks under 20 feet tall. His name is *legend*, and some of his 50-yr old routes are still beyond all but a half-dozen people. Nice tale, Bubb.


----------



## j34035

bobc99 said:


> It was nice to see Kentucky Lake rec'd by a couple people. Anyone know what depth of keel would be maximum for there down to the gulf?


Hello Bob,
I have been sailing Kentucky Lake since 1981 and while everyone talks about it being a shallow lake, I have found it to be good water in most places. Just like any lake, you can find shallows that you can find your share of grief in. I would not be scared of 6.5 to 7 feet of draft, and if you stay in the channel, you can go to the gulf through the Tenn Tom most anytime. Your biggest problem is bridge clearance, I think about 40'-45' is the max before you have to pull the stick. I'm not going to say it is the best sailing lake, but it is one of the good ones and the eastern shoreline is all TVA ground (Land Between the Lakes) so you can always find some good anchorages that are quite secluded. It is a pretty nice spot in the world!!
DD


----------



## bobc99

Can you get under the Oak Hill bridge with your J/34 or are there other bridges that are the problem?


----------



## otiscj37

I live in Arizona, but sail all over the country. 
We have some of the best sailing lakes right here. We have 3 very good ones(Lake Pleasant, Lake Roosevelt, And Lake Powell). I do enjoy the Great Lakes, also the Finger Lakes in New York. Colorado has some neat lakes also. I think most of the states have a good lake or two! I will be hauling my Boat about 8,000 miles around the country this year to sail a lot of them. Happy Sailing, Capt. Tony


----------



## otiscj37

Sorry! I forgot to list the wonderful time, I had a few years ago at Jackson Lake. I had about 8-9 days up there to sail. So I figured, I would sail Jackson Lake for a few days, then go up to Yellowstone Lake for the rest of the time, But enjoyed Jackson so well, I just stayed there all the time, and loved it! Also, some very nice folks would come by every evening and give me a trout for diner! 10 in total!! Live does not get much better than that! Happy Sailing, Capt. Tony


----------



## KIVALO

Welcome aboard. I will see you Seneca Lake and raise you The Finger Lakes Region in general. I live on Owasco Lake and at one time or another I have boated on every one of them. They are spectacularly beautiful, especially in the fall. Now sailing is, obviously, a seasonal endeavor here however if you enjoy all 4 seasons, the Finger Lakes Region is tough to beat.

Just my 2cents but I am obviously biased.

Brad
s/v KIVALO



AjariBonten said:


> Hi Craig; here's one for your list: ** pun intended}
> 
> Seneca Lake in the New York Finger Lakes Region
> 
> But seriously, welcome aboard.


----------



## Marknid

Another vote out west for Pend Oreille in northern Idaho. Clear cool and over 1000 feet deep. 45 miles long Pend Oreille has over 90,000 acres of uncrowded water to explore. We often feel we have the entire lake to ourselves


----------



## otiscj37

very hard to beat Arizona lakes. All year sailing. small lakes, very big lakes. one has about 2,000 miles of shoreline, Been here 40 years, and still finding new places. Happy Sailing, Capt. Tony P.S Gunkholers dream.


----------



## SailingJackson

Lake Superior is a superior lake. If you like warm water you should avoid it. Only go there if you like clean water, beautiful scenery, a large island group under protection of the federal National Lakeshore regulation, few people, and lots of trees.

GTJ


----------



## MikeOReilly

SailingJackson said:


> Lake Superior is a superior lake. If you like warm water you should avoid it. Only go there if you like clean water, beautiful scenery, a large island group under protection of the federal National Lakeshore regulation, few people, and lots of trees.


I'd echo this, although Superior is far bigger than just the Apostles (which is what I assume you're referring to SJ). It is an inland sea, and encompasses a vast range of cruising experiences. It's definitely not like a small inland lake.


----------

